# Correcting the Aristo PCC socket / QSI install



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've started a new thread because there is a distinct aspect here of the "Aristo socket" in the new PCC car that must be addressed.

In short, there is a non-standard low profile socket, which does not allow standard modules to seat properly. (The depth of the socket was standardized for many years, and therefore manufacturers made the appropriate length pins on their modules)

To wit: The QSI decoder will not sit completely into the socket:










In addtion you can see a capacitor in the foreground sticking above the top of the sockets, another no no.

This might not seem like a big deal, but there is very little ground clearance between the decoder and the rail head, and with this additional issue, the cover on the underside of the PCC can no longer be fitted, and the decoder is exposed.

The first thing I did was relocate the small capacitor, by adding some wires to it so I could move it out from under the board. There is also an additional issue of jumpers in the socket area, but this has already been addressed by others, either add wires or cut the jumper wires down.

After the relocation of the cap, and trimming the pins on the QSI to accommodate the non-standard sockets, I regained the clearance needed:











And the stock cover now fits:









Full story, instructions and more pictures on my site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...72/pcc-car*

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work as usual Greg, I may have to pick one up. Any idea if the new QSI board will also fit?

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We really have no dimensional specs on the new QSI board, nor it's construction. Some rumors have it as a 2 piece unit, which would put it out of the question for the PCC, I can only work magic so far ha ha! 

Since the PCC has no controllable lights (Aristo saw fit to bypass the socket for the headlight and reverse light!), there's be no real clear advantage to the new unit. I know the sound will be better, but it's great already, and how much sound do you have in a PCC? 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends on what's going on in the back seat ;-) 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm, the current QSI has the ability to store a custom sound... Nick's is the "all aboard" from the Polar Express movie, but you could load some other interesting sounds. Nick uses F12 to play it. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Greg. The old "Whatever makes it work" ingenuity at work.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well If that is the case then I will need to remove one of my old units to install in the PCC should I choose to DCC it. first we have to get the new boards from QSI before I start any transplants. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job and thanks

for working on 

Her Greg...


----------

